# Are my grips to big??



## richy (Mar 3, 2012)

I've thought for a while that the grips on my clubs were slightly too big for my small girly hands. My irons have always felt a little uncomfortable as if i couldn't grip them properly.

Well I've just been looking at a chart online and it appears that standard are too big for me.

Anyone know of a website that is reliable where I can double check?

Also anyone else smaller than standard? Feel wierd that I might have to have womens grips on my clubs.


----------



## CMAC (Mar 3, 2012)

try this old method to check

grip the club normally with left hand, can you fit your right pinky inbetween  your left pinky tip and palm? should be a nice fit
gap to big grips are too big
gap to tight grips are too small

not scientific but gives a decent indication


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 3, 2012)

Thin grips can be tough to find! Might actually have to use ladies ones, as then tend to have smaller hands.

And grip thickness also has an effect on how much the wrists get involved, for better or worse, so the 'right' thickness may not be 'right for you'.


----------



## shewy (Mar 3, 2012)

Why don't you try the ping website, or do an online fitting, it will suggest a grip colour code based on hand size for you.

http://ping.com/grips/grips.aspx?id=6968


----------



## moogie (Mar 3, 2012)

I use UNDERSIZE Grips
Hand Size about average
Fingers ( apparently ) on the short side
I have PING Red Code grips on My irons
I sometimes put PING Aqua Grips on some clubs too,  depending on shaft thickness

The test for grip size / hand size is..........
Take your grip with your left hand,  does the middle finger touch the fleshy part of your Palm....??
If NOT.............Grips Too Big
Just Touch.............Perfect

Thin grips can also encourage more hand action,  can reduce the fade / slice with some golfers

If you need UNDERSIZE Grips,  Id HIGHLY Recommend Any PING Grips,  loads of different sizes
Or
Golf Pride Tour Velvet,  do an undersize model


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm sure your local PGA pro can check it out for you and give you a definitive answe and be able to source and fit smaller grips if required.


----------



## richy (Mar 3, 2012)

shewy said:



			Why don't you try the ping website, or do an online fitting, it will suggest a grip colour code based on hand size for you.

http://ping.com/grips/grips.aspx?id=6968

Click to expand...




moogie said:



			I use UNDERSIZE Grips
Hand Size about average
Fingers ( apparently ) on the short side
I have PING Red Code grips on My irons
I sometimes put PING Aqua Grips on some clubs too,  depending on shaft thickness

The test for grip size / hand size is..........
Take your grip with your left hand,  does the middle finger touch the fleshy part of your Palm....??
If NOT.............Grips Too Big
Just Touch.............Perfect

Thin grips can also encourage more hand action,  can reduce the fade / slice with some golfers

If you need UNDERSIZE Grips,  Id HIGHLY Recommend Any PING Grips,  loads of different sizes
Or
Golf Pride Tour Velvet,  do an undersize model
		
Click to expand...

Thanks lads, just checked the ping website and I'm aqua according to the colour chart. Might nip to my club tomorrow and have a word with the pro otherwise its going to be playing on my mind.


----------



## moogie (Mar 3, 2012)

richy.............Before you Buy,  Post on here the Price he will charge you , or PM me
I may be able to help you out with some Grips

Good Luck


----------



## richy (Mar 3, 2012)

NIce one, not sure my pro has a wide range of grips so may take you up on the offer.

Do you know someone?


----------



## moogie (Mar 3, 2012)

Y e s.......


----------



## richy (Mar 4, 2012)

Well I went to see my pro today and he agreed that I need smaller grips. Not many undersize grips out there, only ping and golf pride tour velvet it seems


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 4, 2012)

Have a look at Gamola http://www.gamolagolf.co.uk/acatalog/GolfGrips.html


----------



## CMAC (Mar 5, 2012)

richy said:



			Well I went to see my pro today and he agreed that I need smaller grips. Not many undersize grips out there, only ping and golf pride tour velvet it seems
		
Click to expand...

How did he check?


----------



## richy (Mar 5, 2012)

DarthVega said:



			How did he check?
		
Click to expand...

Well he measured my hand first and checked the ping grip size chart, which came back as aqua like I'd first thought.

He then let me grip quite a few different shafts (ooo err) with different sized grips on. I never actually realised that when I grip my clubs currently I have to actually stretch my fingers to touch my heal pad.

Can't believe I've played for 2 years without realising that my grips were too big. Apparently is quite common for people to have incorrect size grips on their clubs.


----------

